# best period of your life



## 161 (Jul 12, 2011)

just post positive periods of your life and the most positive period of your life

since a period can be from anything to 60 mins t0 2 years specificy how long the period is your talking about

the best period of my life lasted one night with my ex, i was with her on her bed and we were playing co-op in a survival horror video game and that was pretty much the best period of my life

feel free to post yours and sorry if this is in the wrong place


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

Valentines day with my ex. It was incredible. However, as Dante Alighieri said, there is no greater sorrow than to recall happiness in times of misery.


----------



## 161 (Jul 12, 2011)

josh23 said:


> Valentines day with my ex. It was incredible. However, as Dante Alighieri said, there is no greater sorrow than to recall happiness in times of misery.


i totally agree with Dante Alighieri but i thought this thread could help some people, i apologise if it doesnt and feel free to close it if it doesnt actually help anyone


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

I really really hope it will be my time at uni starting soon, but so far it was primary school- no worries, so much fun.


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

161 said:


> i totally agree with Dante Alighieri but i thought this thread could help some people, i apologise if it doesnt and feel free to close it if it doesnt actually help anyone


Oh sorry, nah this thread is fine. Aha I didn't mean to sound bitter, it's cool, I just felt like quoteing the old master


----------



## 161 (Jul 12, 2011)

josh23 said:


> Oh sorry, nah this thread is fine. Aha I didn't mean to sound bitter, it's cool, I just felt like quoteing the old master


lol nah you didnt sound bitter i just want to make sure this thread does good and not damage since that is the entire point of it

and i hope so Donnie in the Dark


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

I spent a week in California two years ago, best time of my life.


----------



## stats girl (Jun 27, 2011)

When I was a kid My sister and brother and me picking leaves off trees and throwing it up like confetti. Would love to go back to that point in time when things were so simple and I was free


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

The best time(s) of my life are when I am on a college placement which usually lasts 5 weeks the first two weeks I end up thinking "no way in Gods name can I do this" by week 5 I am calling (or giving :b) the shots myself - this has happened twice now and I feel on top of the world when it does!


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

My first thought was like menstruation periods.. and I'm like "I don't recall one being the BEST.. " and I actually tried to think about it Lmao!!!

Probably the past 2 years. Despite the really hard times I came out of my shell and what doesn't destroy you makes you stronger, it's true.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Going to the Park/Beach as a kid.


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

kathy903 said:


> My first thought was like menstruation periods.. and I'm like "I don't recall one being the BEST.. " and I actually tried to think about it Lmao!!!
> 
> Probably the past 2 years. Despite the really hard times I came out of my shell and what doesn't destroy you makes you stronger, it's true.


HAHA that's what I thought at first as well, well just the thought, not wondering which one was my best :lol


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

No periods here! Am I really missing out on good times???


----------



## S.T.A.T. (Jan 17, 2009)

Friday or saturday nights doing my own thing like watching my favorite TV show. Sundays are always the worst because I knew the next day it would be monday. I hated school so mondays sucked.


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

S.T.A.T. said:


> Friday or saturday nights doing my own thing like watching my favorite TV show. Sundays are always the worst because I knew the next day it would be monday. I hated school so mondays sucked.


Dude, when you dunked on Tolliver it must have been fair amazing!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Certainly last couple of years. After graduating everything has just been heading the right direction, though not through any lack of hard work! Currently things are so good


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Age 12 through 15 when I had friends and the first three years at my community college.


----------



## mastershake (Jun 8, 2011)

I thought this thread was directed toward the ladies until I opened it and read more.


----------



## architect (Jul 18, 2011)

that's easy. childhood, by far. every christmas was special, watching bad *** cartoons on saturdays, etc.


----------



## S.T.A.T. (Jan 17, 2009)

josh23 said:


> Dude, when you dunked on Tolliver it must have been fair amazing!


Yes. One of my favorite dunks of my entire career (thus far)!


----------



## Cornerstone (Jun 30, 2011)

The worst period in my life was from age 22-27. But looking back they were also fruitful in the way that they educated me.


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

161 said:


> just post positive periods of your life and the most positive period of your life
> 
> since a period can be from anything to 60 mins t0 2 years specificy how long the period is your talking about
> 
> ...


best period of my life was between the age of 21 and 23 and it lasted a full 2 years

during that time i was still living at home and had a full time job so i had loads of money and no responsibilitys. i was also still young and had my whole life ahead of me.

i'd just discovered how to beat SA too so i was very optimistic about the future. i also had a personal carear dream that really excited me. i spent all my time during those 2 years fantacising about my brilliant future, how i was gonna achieve my dream and also become a very sociable person. i used to just sit in the house all weekend and watch tv and eat junk and spend money online knowing that it was ok cos soon i was gonna start living and change my life


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

Ages 7-11 were the best years so far. Not that great, but it was the period where I was closest and most comfortable with and around my friends. At age 10-11, which was the final year of primary school I had a large group of friends and we all got on really well and life was easy and relaxed. The atmosphere in our classroom was great as well, there was no pressure and we learned about really interesting things. Also, this sounds cliche, but it seemed to always be sunny back then. However, when we went up to secondary school next year, everything just turned to ****. Our friendship group kind of went our separate ways, and although we still talked and spent time with each other, we started to notice differences between us, which grew over the course of secondary school. We finished school a month ago, and I have seen my friends twice since we left school, and realised we are all quite different. Now I'm worried what's going to happen, and whether or not we'll stay friends, or whether or not I'll make new ones.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

March, April and May of 2006.


----------



## no one in particular (Jul 20, 2011)

id say up until year 3 in school
until then i was so naive, i had no worries. mummy took care of all my problems, i didnt know themeaning of rejection and the thought of dying alone didnt matter. how times have changed
the most recent happy period was when i kissed my friend, we were both drunk at a party and sh was pissed at her boyfriend so we ended up making out
i know it was wrong but i was so happy that she picked me and i finally go to know what a kiss was like


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

last may's wasn't bad.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Basically my childhood (10 & under) I had it pretty good, loads of good memories with my freinds, neighbors, & family, but all good things come to an end.

I think 2008 was another good period, very eventful year. I was always on the go & felt quite free of liberated, plus it was the year I got suspended from school (I wanted that to happen, most nerve wracking school i've ever been to) I sure hope this summer will turn around & be another really great period.


----------



## angelmom (Jul 18, 2011)

When I give birth to my baby girl


----------



## JS13 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hearing a song I recorded on the radio.


----------



## 161 (Jul 12, 2011)

glad this thread is going well thank you for everyones reply, and i should have worded it differently :b

wow that is very impressive JS13


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

I recently spent a week with my son and his mum, he's 1 and a half and he's so easy to look after. We had the best time.


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

My childhood is easy to call the best period of my life, but the truth is it wasn't, I was just oblivious to all the problems that were going on.

Honestly, I'm gonna have to say July 2007. We took a family vacation, went to an amusement park, a giant zoo, a baseball game, it was just as close to perfect as things could've been. 

Despite everything going on with everyone around me, right now isn't so bad either. I'm finally learning to drive, and that might be the start, albeit a small start, to finally getting my life together and pushing forward.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

I was playin ball with the school team at MUH, and we finially got people on our team who could take over for the other four starters. We won two on the road like it was easy.

The second game I was playin against this 6'8/9 guy maybe. Skinny white kid, and I did this left handed lay up that I never did before jus cause his big *** was down there, it was phat. I never did a left handed lay up like that before in my life. I like switched it in mid air, like went up for the body but it wasn't there, and I jus switched it to the left hand. Then we let them come back and I hit two free throws to ice the game.

It was a road game, and it was jus phat to win like that. We were losing like every game.

But to even things out like they usually do for me, two of the new players quit so everything changed back for real ha


****
I wouldn't know the best period of my life though, cause there's too many things that have happened.


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

Probably my childhood that I can't remember (age 6 and younger), when I was 10-12 was decent, then I had a few good months this year (March and April).


----------



## ninjavanish (Jul 22, 2011)

birth of my kiddo - now. she keeps me sane.


----------



## Hypnotoad (Jun 10, 2009)

Hmm I'd say age -1 to 0


----------



## Kiwong (Aug 6, 2010)

My best times are right now, aged 46-49. Best times outside my childhood years 0-12.


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Right now, specially the last 2 months...


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

A period of a few months when I think I was about 16. Though I can't remember exactly why, I just smiled a lot for no reason and was always really relaxed.


----------



## blackbird87 (Jan 24, 2011)

I'd have to say the best period of my life was a period of about 9 months leading to my birth. I swam many a mile in order to find what I was looking for... just to get my tail chopped off. Then I was captured for a period of about 9 months and when I was freed everything went downhill.


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

When I wasn't born. Total non-existence was so awesome


----------



## Koopaatroopa (Jul 28, 2011)

Probably when I played World of Warcraft from 2007 to 2010.


----------



## Kenny D (May 1, 2011)

Definitely up until twelve. 
Then it all went downhill from there


----------



## powel (Jul 30, 2011)

*Best Period of my life-NOW*

I recalled the best time started when I choosed to filter my thoughts.
I Filter out the negative sad Argumental suspicious thoughts in my mind
n replace it with Fun Humour Positive Successful cool thoughts only.
Since then I have a better relationship with partner friends family n life good business grow...Best time is NOW...


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

Right now...sort of.


And the times when I play mucho computer games and watching tons of animes.


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

I honestly can't remember. But I'm sure there was a time


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

7 to 12. Before 7 was cool too, but I just can't remember much of it.


----------



## lynna (Jul 31, 2011)

Around 11-12. I had two very close friends, and we were ardent Harry Potter fans. Most of my elementary school was pretty good too.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Right now.


----------



## kaminagi (May 11, 2010)

Age 10 and younger. Playing with toys, friends, family was my top priority in life and there was nothing else to think about but that.


----------



## pehrj (Feb 12, 2009)

Elementary school. The only non-SA period of my life.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

When I was just a sweet, innocent little girl.


----------



## Scarlet Tanager (Jun 17, 2011)

Whenever I laugh. THOSE are the good times....


----------



## kitkatstar1 (Jan 9, 2010)

I remember on weekends up until I was around 7 me, my mum, my dad and my sister would all gather around the TV in my parents room and watch cartoons. We would sometimes eat biscuits for breakfast on those mornings and my mum would drink tea and my dad would drink coffee and I can still remember the smell. It was the only time other than Christmas that we were ever in the same room together.


----------



## Freeman Lowell (Jul 31, 2011)

Right now.


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

tomorrow.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

senior year of high school.


----------



## alone33 (Oct 3, 2009)

going to the beach with my family


----------



## LynnNBoys (Jul 13, 2011)

Probably when I was 29-30. I had just quit my full-time NYC office job to move with my hubby to Atlanta where his next work project would be. It was just the two of us and our dog. No family commitments. We had enough money to not worry about bills. Our 2nd wedding anniversary was spent sitting on the balcony of our apartment with a bottle of wine...drinking, talking, laughing. Happiness.

Also would be when my sons were born in 2001 and 2004.


----------



## HackBauer (Aug 15, 2011)

There were two periods in my life where all symptoms of my SAD suddenly dissapeared. One was when I had made my first good group of friends for the first time in my life. I fit in for the first time in my life and was living it good. Moved a year later and reverted back to all the typical SAD symptoms shortly after.

Another period was when I was going to enlist in the military, spent 3 years working at it and getting qualified. Was on cloud 9 so to speak. Night I was supposed to leave for Basic a string of events led me to have an anxiety attack and not leave. Needless to say almost overnight I went back to my old ways.

Gives me hope that I can stomp this out entirely as I age and become more matur


----------



## Veritastar (Aug 16, 2011)

High school, and I think the present is pretty nice as well.


----------



## CaffeineAddict (Aug 6, 2011)

August 2008 through about September 2009 was the greatest time period of my life. A lot of joy and happiness during that time compared to the disastrous stress-augmenting months that followed.

Everything was clicking. At the time, my girlfriend was the absolute greatest in the world, and I felt limitless. I was in the best shape physically, mentally and emotionally and felt as if I could accomplish anything in the world.

I'd be lying if I said that I don't often toss and turn in my sleep, pining for the 'good ol' days' to return. I *will* return to that 'limitless' mindset. I just have to get everything else in order first. Still recovering from the deep bullsh*t depression that mired me from October 2009 through, basically, this year.

Would love to go back to August '08-September '09, though!


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

2006 through the present has been the least bad period. Plenty of fairly unpleasant times in there but at least it was kind of interesting bad, and mixed with lots of mediocre and mildly good times. Can't think of any strongly good periods, but I guess I'm the kind of person who doesn't do things strongly anyway.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

When i was a young kid and before all this mess happened to me, pre 2004


----------



## Kiwong (Aug 6, 2010)

0-12

45-49


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

The best time of my life was after my sons father cheated on me and beat me up. It was 18 years ago. I ranaway with our newly born son to a tiny little town in the middle of nowhere for three years. The those years I lived in a country house. The rent was only $50, and a dozen or so Chow chows to keep fed and watered for the dog breeders just accross the border. We raised chickens, 4 goats, several rabbits and cats. I lived on welfare and stayed home raising my baby and animals, Its the only time of my adult life I didnt have to work. It was still a job though. One ill cherish for my ever.


----------



## Jenchu (Dec 12, 2010)

When I graduated high school That school was horrible. I was so happy to get out.


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

...


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

I can't remember...


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm not a woman, I don't get periods Lol


----------



## buckeyefan1 (May 10, 2011)

I would have to echo childhood as being best time of my life. Of course, years later, you learn in therapy that all your current problems can be traced back to childhood, but I was largely ignorant of the negative influences in my life at the time and that ignorance was great.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

High school was good fun,and my family were great to live with but I loved uni 2008-2010, best years of my life so far - learning, drinking, partying, friends, not working & so much time on my hands, *sleeping in*


----------



## caramellow (Sep 13, 2011)

College was awesome, because it was in such sharp contrast to the hell of high school. (I'm definitely one of the people who would never, EVER repeat high school.)

But I'd say now is the absolute best--I'm more aware of why I act the way I do, and I'm trying to make changes (in therapy, in spiritual practice, in being more candid with acquaintances, in trying to stop negative thoughts, in using mindfulness to be more in the present and less in my head).


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Always had problems in life (grew up in an abusive household), but looking at a perspective where I'm focusing OUTSIDE of home, I for some reason loved my elementary school years. Those were indeed the days. Why? Because I finally got to interact with the outside world after being trapped so much in a home known a a warzone. It was nice getting to socialize with other children, run around freely....things I was not allowed to do.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

best moment of my life in the past 2 years would be going out at night with this girl i knew for so long.The simplicity and captiviting little moments what made it so special for me. We walked on dowtown manhattan in the night for 2 hours straight just talking random stuff and laughing. we even had a man taking a picture us together.Towards the end she told me "hey your funny..i like that" and smiled...i mean no one had ever told me that .specially from a female.she even invited me to her house but...she probably dont' even remember that night now. sigh


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

This year I'm having a streak of good luck so far. Everything fell into place because I busted my *** making it happen.


----------



## nkprasad12 (Aug 27, 2011)

5th - 6th grade (10 - 11). I actually had a decent number of friends that I hung out with. As in like 3. And I was pretty confident that they actually liked me. And I didn't have a speech impediment. And school was really easy.


----------



## MaxSchreck (Nov 1, 2010)

- age 16-18
Middle school, my best friends and me formed as a group, got tight. 
Smoke weed, watch movies, play video games, drink, go to parties, go on vacation to see my mom, having problems other then anxiety. not having to worry, realizing how much i *LOVE* my Parents.

- 2 years ago, having the best job at a cafe that only my friends visited where i could play my music 24/7. being confident, graduating without caring for grades, falling in love with a girl. Having great goals about moving. Then when i did, it all went to ****.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

june 05-may 06... studied abroad and had an awesome time, then senior year of college met my current boyfriend and just generally had a blast getting to know him. through him i finally got invited to parties, etc. just finally felt like i was enjoying college life.


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

Definetly 14-16. Everyone gets so ****ed up in the head when they grow up. My whole town is nuts. They're a bunch of psychos. 1 year till I'm free from these psychos. I've had so much bad luck with people ever since 16. Everyone is just so messed in the head. Where are the god damn normal 20 somethings...


----------



## ChiefHuggingBear (Sep 10, 2011)

I spent 4 months backpacking from India down to Thailand, I miss the sights and sounds.


----------



## bchris02 (Sep 23, 2011)

Summer of 1997. Close second was the summer of 2008.


----------



## 99GAGT3x00 (Sep 20, 2011)

I honestly can't remember. but one time i might say was a month and a half with a girl i dated 8yrs ago. it was good for that month and a half and then it went to hell quick mostly from her end.

i'd guess another point would be my childhood up until i was 12 after that it just seemed to go steadily downhill and then at 16 it just went to hell when i started getting in massive trouble.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

My life hasn't really had any good periods, yet. But, the last year, even though it's been really hard and boring most of the time, it's been a lot better. I still don't have much of a life but at least I've had some real friendships, had some good memories and done some things that were hard for me.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

My elementary school years. Middle school was a disaster, and High School was a roller coaster. I think the last week for me has been great as well.


----------



## mondayeyes (Sep 26, 2011)

Looking back it was highschool and I didn't even appreciate it at the time. If I could repeat my junior or senior year I would in a heartbeat.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

The last two summers of my college career were the happiest times of my life. The summer after my sophomore year, I started dating my current boyfriend and crashing at his place very often and eventually moving in. The place he lived housed 3 or 4 other 20 somethings and we got very close to one another. That house became my sanctuary. I'd go there during winter break too--and one winter we got snowed in. We all spent the time playing video games on the couch. My boyfriend and I made curry for dinner and we all stayed up late into the night smoking and drinking and talking about anything. It felt like we were all family.


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

When I was 16, I felt pretty and I went into town every Saturday with my best friend. Now I barely see her.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

January 3, 2011 until early September 2011.


----------



## Dan iel (Feb 13, 2011)

Probably when during my relationship, when it was going well and when I was far from home. Life was simple and relaxed.

That or when I used to play to WoW and used to escape fully into the universe and the community. (Sad huh? )

I guess I could also say when I was really young, when I was 10 and younger but I couldn't really appreciate the happiness as much as I did when older.


----------



## Spram (Sep 29, 2011)

When I was 12 and started liking girls but didn't yet realize I wasn't good enough for them. lol


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

ok. I got it.
From Sept 9th - Sept. 27th
First girlfriend.
Was extremely happy.
She wanted to break up because Im her best friend, and she didnt want to ruin that. 
Worst day ever: Sept. 27th
Its all good now though


----------



## bchris02 (Sep 23, 2011)

The summer of 1997, the summer of 1998, then my junior year of high school.


----------



## LilA67 (Jan 14, 2011)

I changed schools halfway through 8th grade, because I was expelled for a huge mistake that was blown way out of proportion.

When I got to this new (private, christian...but the kids in my class had no real reason to be at this school either, because they didn't fit in with it either) school, I suddenly was the "cool" kid. I had already been expelled, which was the worst thing I could possibly do in my parents' eyes, so I now felt more free than ever. I was able to make friends on the first week, I was okay with all the kids in my class, I was even the class clown. I sat around during recess rapping songs I knew, which was our hobby. My friends and I even played a game of someone being on the lookout, while we took kool-aids and hi-c's and other snacks from the office fridge. We even got to go on a class graduation trip (8 of our small class) to the beach with the secretary. It was awesome. It was also the last time I felt comfortable in my own skin...my two best friends never made a point of how I was different, because we didn't feel any different. We finished each others' sentences, hid our CDs from the teachers and everything. 

I'm still friends with these two. I just don't know what changed my social personality since then. I think I blame it on the first high school I went to.

If I could go back, I wouldn't give up being expelled and sent to a new school, but I wish I knew NOT to try that first high school after it. 

Oh well. This week, I'm making it a goal to listen to the exact same CDs as I did in those days. Never stopped, but I did stop listening to entire CDs, since itunes. I think that makes you miss a lot of where CDs are supposed to take you.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

The best is yet to come


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

2007 was a good year for me. I had friends to go out with during the weekends, everything was going right, doing good in school mostly. Before age of 10 was good times too. Just being an innocent kid playing innocent kid games. The 90s were awesome too.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

Age 9 was the peak of my life. I wish I could go back. I think that might have just become my new favorite number.


----------



## Tess4u (Feb 6, 2011)

Middle school and high school years


----------



## CynicalOptimist (Dec 31, 2010)

The best period of my life? When it lasts about 3 days with little to no cramps. t :lol Just kidding OP! I know what you're getting at, I read the OP.  

The best periods (I know, I know, the OP only asked for one...sorry LOL) of my life were when I was accomplishing important goals in my life (i.e. getting into arts school despite the immense competitiveness, getting accepted in to uni despite the strict entrance criteria and competitiveness as well, etc.) I was on top of the world and these served to be great confidence enhancers for me. :b Might I also add it was great for the very brief time I had a group of friends at the end of high school and early in uni because it felt nice to not be so solitary for once and to get to share fun and sometimes sad, troubling experiences and memories with someone. I miss those times bad. :cry


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Maybe my junior and senior years of high school. I got to travel abroad, had a lot of friends through my part-time job who I partied with, discovered a love of film. It was definitely a "coming of age" time.


----------



## Tommmy (Oct 13, 2011)

June - December 2010, I was in a really incredible relationship with someone I loved to bits.


----------



## AnnaM (Jul 4, 2011)

the first 4 years of school.. i lived in the big city, was social and fearless.. i was even best friends with the popular girl and other kids wanted to be in our 'group'

it's funny how life changes so drastically..


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I've had 3 best periods so far....
Middle school(13-15) 
First community college years(19-22)
Mid-20's years(25-27)

I guess my life has been a rollercoaster. 16-18 was awful, experienced my first major depression. 23-24, was a loner at a state college. 28-present, no friends, hate my job, not sure about my future.

I'm hoping 30-33 would be a come back to a good period for me.


----------



## olesilentone (Jan 22, 2011)

Elementary school up to grade 7 or so when I was quiet but not anxious. I acted a total goof as I was and usually didn't care, even when it got on others' nerves. Best times being going to a a certain friend's house every weekend.

In my years since high school, the last year or so has been probably the most positive of any.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

CynicalOptimist said:


> The best period of my life? When it lasts about 3 days with little to no cramps. t :lol Just kidding OP! I know what you're getting at, I read the OP.


Beat me to it! lol

Most things from my childhood before any of the nonsense set in. I'll get back to you with specifics.


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

My best period will be my last one. :teeth

When my body gives out, I'm finally unable to work, and I can retire. (Hopefully I can someday.) 
I may just have to work till I'm dead if my 401 sinks.:fall I don't want to work anymore!


----------



## Zarrix (Apr 22, 2008)

Fairly much the entire period from January 2010 until July 27th this year. Went on holidays, made a lot of friends which I still have today, was comfortable and looking forward to the future. I actually fought most of my fears had disappeared. First half of last year and the first five months of this year were particularly brilliant. I'm working towards recreating those times again but I need another change and a bit more time. 

1999 was a fine year as well for similar reasons.


----------



## GivenToFly (Oct 16, 2011)

Pearl Jam concert September 2009.

Best day of my life and only day I can look back at and smile.


----------



## squishy (May 9, 2011)

10th - 12th grade - on the varsity golf team


----------



## Michael13453 (Oct 15, 2011)

Freshmen year of high school. Before SA, and I was in a dancing class with one of the hottest girls at my high school. I finally danced with her, and I made a very confident and funny statement. I could tell she liked me after that. I remember one of the days we had to line up on opposite ends of the room; boys on one side and girls on the other. Me and her just and looked at each other for a while. I was so excited to dance with her again, but the teacher made us switch partners. I was afraid to ask her out, but I was in love with her for at least a year. Those were some good, confident feelings.:yes


----------



## dragons09 (Nov 18, 2008)

Every good recent good memory I've had has involved alcohol so Im not sure if that counts. But child hood memories where there wasnt much to worry about in life were good and plenty.


----------



## theguru416 (Sep 20, 2011)

Probably Middle school to high school. I was not from a particularly big school, (grade of 300) so I pretty much knew everyone. (not that I talked to everyone) I had close friends who always helped me out in social situations. (although they did not know I have SAD) Also because I am a pretty good looking dude sometimes I would get pretty lucky with girl, although if I were more confident I know I could have done much better. One time this beautiful girl broke up with her BF and to get back at him she hooked-up with me. 

Hopefully for ALL of us there are better days to come. Good luck


----------



## Ras2248 (Sep 8, 2011)

The greatest years of my life were the years before I developed this horrible disorder(age 0-9).


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

junior year in highshcool by far,, i loved my wrestling days


----------



## Moon Thief (Oct 23, 2011)

Freshmen year of high school, after that it went downhill from there.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Primary school. Back when the most stressful thing for me was figuring out how to make the neighbours' grandkids not want to play with me because I didn't like them lol.


----------



## couldbebetter (Oct 23, 2011)

Definitely my time at my first university. Loads of friends (with a really close "core"), whom I still contact from time to time, people I care about and vice versa. A relaxing time with lots and lots of fun, but maybe not as academically/intellectually satisfying as it could've been. Nevertheless, I am so grateful for these 1 1/2 years.


----------



## consciousawareness (Oct 24, 2011)

Yes that was great


----------



## herz (Sep 12, 2011)

Junior year of high school. For some odd reason I wasn't really anxious during this year. I met some awesome people with a great sense of humor. Unfortunately, this ended when a guy friend began to like me.:blank yeah...


----------



## lesty2 (Oct 22, 2011)

Was in Hong Kong for a holiday to visit school mates who live there, was a very relaxed vacation hanging out with those friends and since it would be years until I see them again it felt like that moment was so precious and really felt amazing.


----------



## someguy8 (Sep 10, 2010)

7 and younger. World was a magical place back then.


----------



## sda (Oct 23, 2011)

I will give you 3 different time periods ... 3 very different places... that I felt happy, each different in its own way. 

When I was about 10 and I was back in the old country, schools were closed due to security issues and all I did was play with the town kids and my brother. Normally I wasn't allowed to play with them, but schools were closed for months so my mother let us out to play... It was a great few months. I enjoyed the company of others.

Few years ago me and my brother went on a trip and on the way back we visited a isolated beach. It was picturesque and more importantly it was deserted. We stayed there few minutes. I enjoyed the solitude. 

Quite a few years ago. I dreamt that I was actually with the girl of my dreams, my crush from high school. ... It felt real. It only lasted a moment. I enjoyed the company of one. I felt love. 


-sda


----------



## dlennr (Jul 6, 2007)

I would say a period of about 2 months that happened recently. I took a trip that profoundly affected me spiritually, and I had a major triumph over my anxiety. Unfortunately, the good times always seem to be followed by a letdown.


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm gonna say, the beginning of this year was probably the best. Maybe even now. I feel depressed still, but things have become a lot better than they were before.


----------



## moveon (Mar 28, 2009)

My childhood was great but after that i have to say this period right now.


----------

